# Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks



## relgeitz (29. April 2010)

*Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*

Hallo zusammen, 

nach einem halben Jahr wird mein PC unter Last, bzw. auch in idle recht laut. Die Quelle scheint der GPU Lüfter zu sein. Ich hab jetzt Yahoo und das Forum hier nach infos durchforstet, und unterschiedlichste Ansätze gefunden. Jetzt will mal direkt fragen, bevor ich mir irgendwas sinnloses kaufe. 

Also zum meiner HW: Ich hab ein Rebel9 Gehäuse, i5 750 CPU, HD4870 GPU, und ein Gigabyte UD3 Main. Im Gehäuse sind natürlich Lüfter für Netzteil, GPU/CPU, und ein 120mm Gehäuse Lüfter von AC F12 Pro. Ich kann in dem Gehäuse noch 2x 120mm, und 2x 80mm Gehäuselüfter verbauen. Da die GPU noch relativ neu ist, und ich noch nie einen GPU Lüfter getauscht habe, würde ich mir das gerne ersparen. Geht das? Der 120 ist derzeit so verbaut, das er Luft ins Case bläst. 

Temps: idle 40-50°, unter Last kann schon mal auf 70 rauf gehen. (mit Speedfan), find ich schon recht warm  

was ich im Inet zu dem Thema gefunden habe: 
einen Lüfter vorn der reinbläst, einen der Hinten rausschaufelt. ggf. einen 3. seitlich, der ebenfalls reinbläst, und damit Unterdruck erzeugt (?), und die warme Luft via Netzteillüfter, und hinteren Lüfter rausgedrückt wird. die vordere blende vorm frontlüfter abnehmen, damit mehr luft dazu kann. die HD auf höhe des lüfters verbauen, damit auch diese gekühlt wird. mit nehm zweiten sidefan zwei luftkammern erzeugen (unter, und über der GPU). 

Also um ehrlich zu sein, ich hab keinen Plan wie ich das angehen soll, in meiner neuen Wohnung wird es schon recht warm (ist fürn übergang). und ich hab irgendwie angst, dass ich im sommer arge temp probs krieg. 

Das werde brauchen? 

- wärmeleitpaste
- druckluftflasche zum entstauben
- case fans
- eventuell gpu und cpu fans

Lüfter hab ich mir schon rausgesucht, werde ich ggf posten  meine Ziel wäre halt ein gut gekühltes, leises gehäuse (ohne wasserkühlung). Budget hab ich derzeit 60 Euro vorgesehen (ohne Paste, und Druckluft). 

Danke schonmal für die Tipps


----------



## Star_KillA (29. April 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*

es ist der Gpu kühler ich habe die karte auch >35 db  bald kauf ich mir dann eine 5870 mit ref. und wenn das dann zu laut ist kommt mk-13



> einen Lüfter vorn der reinbläst, einen der Hinten rausschaufelt. ggf.  einen 3. seitlich, der ebenfalls reinbläst, und damit Unterdruck erzeugt


Unterdruck mit mehr Luft ?????

Die 70 Grad auf der Gpu ist eigentlich recht kalt aber der Lautstärke entsprechend nervig dann brauchst du schon einen neuen Kühler für die 4870 weil die macht ja den Lärm


----------



## Ahab (29. April 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*

Also 40-50° im IDLE und 70° unter Last sind noch völlig vertretbar. Wie sieht es denn mit der CPU aus? Nutzt du den boxed Kühler oder ein stärkeres Modell? 

Was die Lüfter angeht: einen 120er hinten, rausblasend. Einen vorne, reinsaugend. Das ist erstmal die Basis. Wenn du in deinem Rebel 9 noch drei Schächte frei hast würde ich mir ein Haltegestell für einen 120er holen und so insgesamt zwei 120er Lüfter in die Laufwerksschächte einbauen. Das ist schon alles. 

Im Seitenteil bringen Lüfter so gut wie nie was. Sie stören ganz im Gegenteil sogar den gesunden Luftstrom im Gehäuse. Wenn noch der Netzteillüfter warme Luft nach draußen befördert bist du perfekt aufgestellt. 
Um die Lautstärke zu optimieren solltest du dir weiterhin die Kühler für GPU und CPU vornehmen. Den GPU Lüfter der HD4870 könntest du mit Rivatuner zumindest im IDLE herunterregeln. Das lässt sich auch in die automatische Lüftersteuerung integrieren. So ist die Lautstärke zumindest beim Surfen und im Idle generell sehr  viel erträglicher. Zum CPU Kühler musst du dich erstmal äußern.


----------



## Rizzard (29. April 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*

Also wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, sollte hinten definitiv ein 120er Lüfter verbaut werden. Somit hast du nämlich einen Luftstrom. Den Lärm der 4870 bekommst du deswegen natürlich immer noch nicht weg. Also entweder du arrangierst dich damit, wechselst den Lüfter, oder legst dir ne neue Graka zu.

Evtl. auch mal den Lüfter der Graka etwas entstauben.


----------



## relgeitz (29. April 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*

zwecks den temps, die ich gepostet hab, das waren die CPU temps, und nicht die der GPU. Ich hab da in Speedfan noch eine Anzeige Fan1-4, kA was das für Fans sein sollen aber naja, es steht halt auch ne Temp dabei, ist jedoch ähnlich der, der CPU. 

Also der 120 vorne saugt bereits an, mir kommt das ganze aber etwas mikrig vor, hab ein Haar (aus der Haarbürste von meiner Holden gemobst^^) und das wird erst so bei 2-3cm Abstand angesaugt. Ob Vorne noch ein 120er reinpasst weiß ich nicht, kann ich jetzt aus Zeitmangel auch schlecht überprüfen. Seitlich gehen sicher noch zwei drauf. 

Ich kann Hinten noch zwei 80er montieren. Oder die hier  - sind eigentlich 92, nur halt mit 80er Montageset. 

Das mit dem Unterdruckt, wie gesagt, hab ich im Inet gefunden, ob das stimmt, kA - habs aber in verschiedenen Foren gesehen. 

Naja dann werd ich wohl die GPU-Fan austauschen müssen, gibts da irgendwo ne gscheite HowTo? Wie gesagt, noch nie gemacht, und hab Angst was kaputt zu machen. Also ne Anleitung wäre fein  - krieg zwar langsam lust aufs PC schrauben, aber CPU/GPU hab ich noch nie getauscht o.O 
Lüfter hätte ich mir den hier ausgeguggt: GPU Fan

Auf der CPU ist BTW ein Intel Boxed drauf, der ist jedoch noch nicht störend aufgefallen. 


Hier wird ja wirklich schnell geantwortet 

EDIT:

Hab das ganze Case vor zwei Tagen ausgeblasen, erm persönlich, ohne druckluft oder so, und auch ohne staubsauger, da ich keinen in der neuen Wohnung habe


----------



## Star_KillA (29. April 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*

70 GRAD AUF CPU O.O 
Dann brauchst du umbedingt einen neuen Kühler/Lüfter oder sag goodbye


----------



## Ahab (29. April 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*

Wenn alle Lüfter Luft rausblasen entsteht Unterdruck. Wenn alle reinsaugen hat man Überdruck. Ersteres ist anzustreben. Was das Haar angeht:

Dass ein Luftstrom wirkungsvoll arbeitet heißt nicht, dass man quasi einen Ventilator betreibt. Es geht lediglich darum, dass die Luft im Inneren permanent beweget wird, und zwar so, dass die warme Luft nach außen und kühle Umgebungsluft nach innen bewegt wird. Das reicht schon völlig aus um ein System zuverlässig zu kühlen, unabhängig von den Kühlern. Die spielen jedoch eine fast wichtigere Rolle. Denn ein gut ausgeklügeltes Belüftungssystem ersetzt keinen guten CPU/GPU Kühler. Es sorgt nur dafür, dass sich warme Luft nicht staut, sondern abgeführt wird. Das ist wiederum sehr wichtig, da bei mangelhafter Wärmeableitung der beste Kühler irgendwann trotzdem überfordert ist.


----------



## Star_KillA (29. April 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*

meine Rede
es bringt nichts wenn man sich einen Super Airflow mit 20 Lüftern baut wenn du einen Boxed drauf hast. Die Kühler müssen eine große Angrifsfläche haben damit sie die wärme gut ableiten.


----------



## relgeitz (29. April 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*

@Ahab&KillA: 
also sollte ich auf jeden Fall GPU und CPU Lüfter tauschen? zusätzlich noch ein/zwei Case-Fans? (wenn ja, wo und wie?) Wie sollte der Luftstrom im PC sein? 

Sollte ich dann nicht den vorhanden Gehäuselüfter umdrehen, damit er raussaugt? 

Ich hätte mir den CPU Lüfter vorgestellt


----------



## kassi (29. April 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*

Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B rein und gut ist. Der sollte deine Temperaturen um etwa 10° senken. Im Idle evtl noch ein wenig mehr.

Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCMG-2100)

Und nein ich bin kein Fanboy, auch wenn 80% meiner letzten Postings sich um diesen Kühler drehten


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (29. April 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*



Ahab schrieb:


> Wenn alle Lüfter Luft rausblasen entsteht Unterdruck. Wenn alle reinsaugen hat man Überdruck. Ersteres ist anzustreben. Was das Haar angeht:
> 
> Dass ein Luftstrom wirkungsvoll arbeitet heißt nicht, dass man quasi einen Ventilator betreibt. Es geht lediglich darum, dass die Luft im Inneren permanent beweget wird, und zwar so, dass die warme Luft nach außen und kühle Umgebungsluft nach innen bewegt wird. Das reicht schon völlig aus um ein System zuverlässig zu kühlen, unabhängig von den Kühlern. Die spielen jedoch eine fast wichtigere Rolle. Denn ein gut ausgeklügeltes Belüftungssystem ersetzt keinen guten CPU/GPU Kühler. Es sorgt nur dafür, dass sich warme Luft nicht staut, sondern abgeführt wird. Das ist wiederum sehr wichtig, da bei mangelhafter Wärmeableitung der beste Kühler irgendwann trotzdem überfordert ist.



Besser kann mann es nicht erklären find ich, investier dein Geld in nen guten CPU-Kühler.
Eine gewisse Belüftung reicht vollkommen rest bringt kaum was, ein guter CPU-Kühler bringt da einen viel grösseren Effekt.
Der AC FAN 12 ist doch vom Luftdurchsatz mit der beste in der Grösse, viel mehr geht mit nem 120 nicht. Verbau noch so einen der die Luft raussaugt.
Aber nimm das Model der nur zum rausbefördern geeignet ist( gibts 2 verschiedene) der is nen Tick besser weil er auch die Luft seitlich besser anzieht.


----------



## tonyx86 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*

nimm als cpu lüfter lieber den scythe mugen 2. der bietet ein super p/l verhältnis und ist angenehm leise.

wenn nur ein lüfter: HINTEN oder OBEN rausblasen (nicht vorne raus)
wenn zwei: vorne rein hinten/oben raus
wenn drei: vorne rein, hinten/oben 2 mal raus ... also bei ungerader anzahl immer mehr raus als rein, da so ein unterdruck im gehäuse entsteht der zusätzlich luft reinsaugt


----------



## Star_KillA (30. April 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*

wenn ein unterdruck da ist dann muss ja kalte Luft von ausen kommen das ist besser als wenn ein überdruck mit warmer Luft ensteht 
aber wie gesagt :

OHNE VERNÜNFTIGE KÜHLER BRINGT DAS NICHTS


----------



## Ahab (30. April 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> wenn ein unterdruck da ist dann muss ja kalte Luft von ausen kommen das ist besser als wenn ein überdruck mit warmer Luft ensteht
> aber wie gesagt :
> 
> OHNE VERNÜNFTIGE KÜHLER BRINGT DAS NICHTS



Genau, es muss sich beides sinnvoll (!) ergänzen.



relgeitz schrieb:


> @Ahab&KillA:
> also sollte ich auf jeden Fall GPU und CPU Lüfter tauschen? zusätzlich noch ein/zwei Case-Fans? (wenn ja, wo und wie?) Wie sollte der Luftstrom im PC sein?
> 
> Sollte ich dann nicht den vorhanden Gehäuselüfter umdrehen, damit er raussaugt?
> ...



Wie bereits erwähnt, beim Rebel 9 einen 120er hinten, rausblasend (offene Seite zeigt ins Case-Innere), einen oder zwei Lüfter vorne, reinsaugend. Bau keine Lüfter ins Seitenteil ein, das bringt nichts. Und im Preisbereich um die 25€ empfehle ich den Alpenfön Groß Glockner von EKL statt dem Katana. Oder du nimmst gleich einen Mugen 2. GPU Kühler musst du nicht tauschen, nur wenn dir die Lautstärke unter Last zu hoch ist. Für den Leerlauf kannst du die Lüftersteuerung mittels Rivatuner modden, sodass der Lüfter mit minimaler Drehzahl läuft.


----------



## Star_KillA (30. April 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*

wie ich schon geschrieben habe muss der Kühler (CPU/GPU) eine große angrifsfläche haben damit er auch Kühlen kann der beste Airflow bringt bei einem Boxed auch nichts


----------



## Schnitzel (30. April 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*



Ahab schrieb:


> Wenn alle Lüfter Luft rausblasen entsteht Unterdruck. Wenn alle reinsaugen hat man Überdruck. Ersteres ist anzustreben.


Halt Stop.
Das ist zwar richtig aber aber für den TE eher verwirrend.
Um einen Flow von vorne unten nach oben hinten zu erzeugen muß der untere die Luft einsaugen und der obere unter dem NT die Luft rausblasen.
Ein Seitenlüfter stört da eher.
Ich hab bei meinem Rebel sogar die sie seitlichen Löcher zugeklebt und damit bessere Temps sowohl auf der CPU als auch bei der GPU erhalten.
(Die Seitenteile kann man übrigens untereinander tauschen).

In das Rebel9 passt hinten auch ein 120 der zwei kleinen Modellen sicherlich vorzuziehen ist.
Ich würde mir nach Möglichkeit erstmal einen 120er besorgen und schauen wie sich die Temperaturgeschichte damit entwickelt,
den zumindest im Surf und Officebetrieb sollte der Boxed und der Stock der GPU durchaus für relative Ruhe sorgen können.
Einen Tausch des GPU-Lüfters würde ich als allerletztes in Betracht ziehen,
wenn dann aber auch Nägel mit Köpfen machen und den AC Twin holen den du schon vorgeschlagen hast.


----------



## relgeitz (30. April 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*

wie schaut das mit dem Einbau aus? Wie gesagt, nie gemacht  - im PCGH Mag. wird das beim Einkaufführer mit angegeben. 

Aber ihr habt überzeugt, werd mir nen CPU, nen GPU, und (vorerst) einen Case-Fan kaufen. Beim Case kann ich einen 120er AC F12 jedoch nur an der Seite anbauen, hinten wie gesagt, 80er (bzw. den 92er mit 80er Montagemöglichkeit). 

CPU mässig wird wohl der Mugen Rev2 werden, in welche Richtung soll ich da den Lüfter ausrichten? das er Luft Richtung Netzteil bläst (also oben), nach Hinten (Case-Fans), oder nach Unten zur GPU. 

GPU seitig wirds wohl der AC Twin Turbo Pro werden, soll gut und leise sein. Stimmt das? Wie schauts da mit Montage aus?


----------



## relgeitz (30. April 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*



> Um einen Flow von vorne unten nach oben hinten zu erzeugen muß der untere die Luft einsaugen und der obere unter dem NT die Luft rausblasen.
> Ein Seitenlüfter stört da eher.



Das mit den Seitenlüftern hab ich bereits verworfen, mit was kann ich das zu kleben? Könnte mir da jetzt Frischhaltefolie vorstellen. 



> In das Rebel9 passt hinten auch ein 120 der zwei kleinen Modellen sicherlich vorzuziehen ist.



Also ich seh da nur Bohrungen für einen 80er, muss ich da herumbasteln? Da ich in der neuen Wohnung nicht so das Werkzeug habe. Schraubenzieher usw. natürlich schon, aber Bohrer und dergleichen leider nicht.


----------



## Schnitzel (30. April 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*

Ich hab einfach ein wenig schwarze Pappe  und Tesafilm genommen und dann die "hässliche" Seite zur Wand hin Eingebaut.
Hinten passt ein 120er ohne basteln,die Löcher dafü sind die vier außerhalb der Wabenstruktur.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle:Sharkoon.com


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (30. April 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*

Wenn du hinten einen 92 Lüfter reinkriegts müsst eigentlich auch reichen.Du kannst es dir ausmessen. Mess den Abstand zwischen den Löchern im PC-Gehäuse(da wo der Lüfter hin soll) 8,5 cm ist ein 92mm Lüfter und etwas über 7 cm ist ein 80mm Lüfter. Meistens kann mann beide verbauen.
Du must eins bedenken, wichtig ist 1. welchen Luftdurchsatz der Lüfter erreicht und 2. wieviel Umdrehungen er braucht um das zu schafen.
Im Klartext lieber nen grösseren verbauen (wenns geht) weil er weniger Umdrehungen braucht für die gleiche Fördermenge.
Beispiel AC Fan 92mm dreht bei max Luftdurchsatz mit 2000 RPM(umderungen)
das wirss du höchst warscheinlich als zu laut empfinden.
Ich würde empfehlen wenns günstig sein soll und trotzdem den Ümständen entsprechend (nur kleine Lüfter zum einbauen möglich) gut, es so zu lösen:
2 Gehäuselüfter, 1 Y-Adapter für Gehäuselüfter(zum Mainboard), günstige Lüftersteuerung(Zalman Fan Mate 2).
Lüftersteuerung ans Mainboard Stecken (Sys-Fan), daran den Y-Adapter dran, und jetzt die Lüfter daran anschließen.
Wie gesagt die Günstigste Lösung.
Musst bloß aufpassen das die Lüfter nicht mehr saft ziehen als die Lüftersteuerung packt.
Vorteil ist das du sie regeln kannst wie du es brauchst, um den Kompromiss zwischen Lautstärke und leistung zu finden. Ich betone noch einmal das es die günstigste Lösung ist, es gibt mit Sicherheit bessere aber dann wirds um einiges teurer.


----------



## relgeitz (30. April 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*

ah okay, da hab ich wohl nicht richtig hin gesehen. Aber was ist da effektiver, 2x 92er oder 1x 120?

zu den GPU/CPU Lüftern, werd jetzt mal ne CPU-Fan kaufen, und probieren wie das so geht. Bei dem Sythec Mugen ist ne Wärmeleitpaste dabei, taugt die was? Oder soll ich mir da noch eine kaufen? Wenn ja, welche?


----------



## Star_KillA (30. April 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*

pk-1 oder mx2 als WLP
2 9 machen mehr als ein 120 aber warum holst du dir nicht 2 120er die bringen am meisten


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (30. April 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*

2x 92mm lüfter schaffen nen grösseren Luftdurchsatz als ein 120mm, werden aber zusammen viel Lauter sein als der 120mm.
Wenns geht hau nen 120 rein. Die Wärmeleitpaste würd ich verwenden, unterschied sind vielleicht 2-3 Grad wenn überhaupt zu einer besseren.
Es ist halt alles eine P/L Frage.


----------



## relgeitz (30. April 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*

wenn ich mir das foto so anschaue, seh ich nur vier Löcher für einen 120er Lüfter, also am Rücken geht nur ein 120er, oder 2x 92er. Von der Lautheit. Zwei gleiche Lüfter mit der gleichen Lautstärke, sind doch gleich laut, Lautstärke summiert sich nicht, so weit ich weiß. Preislich wäre natürlich ein 120er billiger, wenn er bessere/gleiche Belüftung bring, und leiser ist, wäre natürlich der 120er perfekt. An der Seite könnte ich 2x 120er einbauen, aber wie bereits besprochen, bringt das nix, werde die Seitenwand mit Tiefkühlsäckchen abdichten (also abkleben).


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (30. April 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*

Klar summiert sich Lautstärke. Was ist lauter.....ein Raum in dem sich 2 Personen unterhalten, oder einer in dem sich 20 Unterhalten.
Sie werden nicht doppelt so laut, das stimmt. Wenn ein 120 reinpasst perfekt.
Mit dem Lautstärkeempfinden ist das so ne sache, kann mann nicht pauschal beantworten. Grob würd ich jedoch sagen über 1600 rpm ist schluss mit lustig.
Das wirst du aber mit nem 120 sicherlich nicht überschreiten.


----------



## relgeitz (30. April 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*

da ich am board sowieso 4x 4pin PWM-Steckplätze freihabe, werde ich wohl die Lüfter dort anschließen, sollte die Drehzahl/Lautstärke optimieren. Lüftersteuerung finde ich überflüssig. 

Kennt jemand ein gutes HowTo zu CPU Lüfter Umbau/Austausch/Einbau? 

gehäuselüfter hätte ich mir jetzt den hier gedacht. Oder doch lieber den AC F12?


----------



## Schnitzel (30. April 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*

Ich kann dir  den Arctic-Cooling F12 PWM durchaus empfehlen wenn du nicht auf das letzte fünkchen stille bestehst.
Lassen sich sehr schon regeln und haben meist nur ein ganz leichtes Schleifen.
Falls du die Lüfter über das Bord steuern willst schau mal in meine Sig.
Da wo Speedfan funktioniert kann es bezüglich der Lautstärke kleine Wunder bewirken.

Bei einer durchdachten Belüftung und einer guten Mainboardsteuerung kann der Boxed-Kühler durchaus leise sein,kommt aber auch immer auf das Modell an.
Kannst du dir nicht irgendwo einen 120 leihen zum ausprobieren?
Der Hecklüfter bewirkt eine deutliche Verbesserung der Temperaturen und damit natürlich auch der Lautstärke wenn die Lüfter geregelt sind.


----------



## relgeitz (30. April 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*

hmmm... ich würde gerne einen lüfter nehmen der derzeit im alternate store wien verfügbar ist (der ist bei mir gleich um die ecke). der AC F12 PWM ist leider derzeit nicht in-store. Auf was soll ich da beim Case-Lüfter achten? Hab grad gelesen der Slip Stream (in meinem letzten post) soll nicht so viel Luft fördern (60m³/h), der AC F12 ca. 100. Wie viel m³/h sollten es den min. sein? Dann kann ich genauer im Store suchen. 

120er kann ich mir leider keinen leihen, da ich grade erst umgezogen bin, und jetzt net so viele leute hier kenne. 

Also wenn ich den Thread nochmal zusammenfasse: Caselüfter 1x 120mm, oder 2x 92mm, Seitenwände abdichten, den Vorderen weiter reinblasen lassen, und den neuen Hinteren Casefan raussaugen lassen (für Unterdruck). CPU Kühler upgraden, und schauen wie sich die Temps verbessern. 

Sollten ich den vorderen Lüfter auch saugen lassen oder passt des dass der reinbläst?


----------



## Schnitzel (30. April 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*

Nunja,wenn du den Normalen nimmst kann es halt passieren das du den nicht übers Board regeln kannst.
Von daher würde ich an deiner Stelle schon schauen das ich die PWM Version bekomme,weil der wohl bei seiner ungeregelten Maximaldrehzahl nicht der leiseste sein wird.
Im Zweifelsfall dann doch lieber den Scythe Slip Stream Slim SY1212SL,der bleibt auch bei seiner vollen Drehzahl von 800U/pm leise.

Wo ist den bei dir der Unterschied ob der Lüfter vorne reinsaugt oder reindrückt?
In der Regel sind Lüfter innen eingebaut,dh wenn vorne Luft rein soll muss er saugen und wenn hinten Luft raus soll muss er dort drücken.
Auf den Rahmen sind übrigens zwei Pfeile die dir die Dreh -und Strömungsrichtung anzeigen.


----------



## relgeitz (30. April 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*

PWM check, 120mm check, nicht mehr als 1600RPM check, aber der Luftdurchfluss? Wie hoch sollte der ca. sein? m³/h 

Hier im Thread wurde erwähnt einen Unterdruck im Gehäuse zu erzeugen, der wird wahrscheindlich höher wenn beide Caselüfter Luft aus dem Gehäuse befördern. Jedoch meinte tonyx86, bei zwei Gehäuselüftern einen der vorne Luft rein bringt, und den hintern der Luft raus befördert. Was ist nun gescheiter? 

Gehäuselüftereinbau sollte nicht das Problem sein, hab nur noch nie ne CPU/GPU Lüftung getauscht, bzw. eigentlich hab ich mehr Angst mit der WLP was falsch zu machen 

EDIT:
Hab jetzt nochmal nachgeschaut, der Mugen Rev2 soll laut PCGH sehr aufwändig zu verbauen sein? Was kann ich drunter verstehen?


----------



## Professor Frink (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*

Damit meinen sie, dass du dir Hilfe hiolen solltest, weil du dir wünschen wirst 3 Hände zu haben. Die Montage der Backplate ist etwas fummelig und du musst nen paar teile der befestigung zusammenfrickeln. Wenn er aber montiert ist sitzt er Bombe.


----------



## relgeitz (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Luftkühlung Tipps und Tricks*

hab gestern den alpenföhn brocken verbaut, und zusätzlich noch einen scythe kama-j 120mm beide blasen raus, und die temps sind um ca. 15grad runter. Nen richtigen Belastungtest mach ich jetzt dann gleich mal  

Ich möchte mich noch mal für die hilfe bedanken, echt spitze - für mich als anfänger perfekt  

LG
rel

sry für den push...


----------

